# Can't I Just Be Something Simple?



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a bay dun with frame and sabino, maybe splash. No tobiano that I can tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I almost want to go with sooty buckskin frame and sabino...While he has a dorsal stripe, I'm just not seeing any other dun factors - no leg barring, and the only other thing indicative of dun is the darkness on his shoulder, which I would be attributing to sooty, but I could be wrong. I'm in the process of moving so I'm exhausted.

He's definitely frame though. Sabino. Maybe splash, the only thing relatively indicating tobiano would be how the white is crossing his crest and how it wants to creep up that one hind leg, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

He also has that masking affect duns have but that could be sooty as well like you said about the shoulder. I just know that people throw a fit and see the dorsal stripe and call him dun. I don't have any clue who the sire or dam is so there's no telling what's in his genes either. As far as the white markings, are you sure there isn't tobiano because the marking on his neck crosses over?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Spotty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He is either a brown based dun, or a brownskin. I am leaning toward the dun to be honest. However, these pictures are not great for seeing the subtle differences between these colours. Ideal pictures would be taken at about 2pm on an overcast, but not heavily cloudy, day.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

See to me, though it may be my phone, he has that flat, matte-like shade that makes me think bay dun. Could be my phone though, like I said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think he is tobiano he looks typical frame and sabino Overo to me. I'm personally leaning towards brown based dun but I'd like to see some pics with better lighting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that I'm on a real computer I agree with brown-based dun, but still not brownskin. He just has that dun "look" to me lol.


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

It seems we all agree that he's frame overo and sabino, that's good  But about his color...hmmm...let's see if I have some better pics...




































These are the best unedited photos I had that had adequate natural light. Other than seeing him in person, this is as close as it gets. So now what do we think about this dun/dunskin/buckin/whatever is going on?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Those pictures make him look dun colored to me he is a pretty boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

He is a gorgeous boy! He just doesn't seem to want to be a simple color lol I'm convinced he's dun but as to which shade of dun? I have no idea...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm going to say brown based dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OH NO Chillaa did not give a definite answer. Now I can sleep until she does or the OP sends the test into establish the true colour.
Chillaa dont leave me hanging. Shalom


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

I would say for sure a dun, but I'm not the best to ask. FYI he is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm still going to stick to bay or brown based dun, no cream.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

subbing


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't suppose you know what color his parents are? I'm thinking either brown based buckskin or dun, but leaning more towards buckskin. Maybe he's a brown dunskin? 

You should get him tested for cream and dun and let us all know :twisted:


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol no I don't know his parents. He was a rescue. No papers, no nothin lol It sure would be helpful if I knew!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry this comment isn't very helpful as I'm not a color expert. I couldn't help but laugh when I read the title of the thread and then saw the pics. He is a very attractive horse that's for sure!:lol:


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks anyway  He is a pretty boy: a pretty fat boy lol xD


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Feeling far stronger about him being a brown based dun now.


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

Seems to be the general consensus I think. So do you think it's safe to say a brown based dun frame overo and sabino?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chillaa I did not even know there was such a colour.
Take me back to the old days when things were SIMPLE.
Black, Brown, Gray, Bay, Buckskin, Dun, palomino and depending where you live and what breed of horse either chestnut or sorrel. Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Drasayer said:


> Seems to be the general consensus I think. So do you think it's safe to say a brown based dun frame overo and sabino?


Yup. I wouldn't say 110% without testing, but fairly confident without it 

DB - was it that the colours were simple back then, or was it the horsemen that were simples??? :hide:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Both chillaa.
Remember for most of my life there has been no internet, DNA testing, and numerous other things most of the memebers of this forum take for granted.
Thats OK as long as I have access to your info i can pretend to be intelligent. LOL Shalom


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

*He *is* something simple....*

... he is purdy! 

He is a beautiful horse! 
Looks sweet and kind as well!


----------



## Drasayer (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yes he's a lover until things get excited then he's a dumper as in bucks you off somewhere and leaves you lol (Still working that out...^^


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Drasayer said:


> Oh yes he's a lover until things get excited then he's a dumper as in bucks you off somewhere and leaves you lol (Still working that out...^^


Whoopsy... at least it is in excitement and not in I-hate-you-ness?!
Maybe that is why he comes in such a cute package, so it redeems him!?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Drasayer said:


> Oh yes he's a lover until things get excited then he's a dumper as in bucks you off somewhere and leaves you lol (Still working that out...^^


LOL!
You should try crazy gluing yourself to the saddle. :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I had thought about getting a velcro saddle and pants. Then how do you get off the horse when you get to where you are going?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I had thought about getting a velcro saddle and pants. Then how do you get off the horse when you get to where you are going?


My snarky-sarcastic answer to everything- very carefully?!  hehehe

Oh! Pressure sensitive glue- as long as your butt is pressing down, you are good... not sure how effective it is for the super eager to dump you horse, tho..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

GracielaGata said:


> My snarky-sarcastic answer to everything- very carefully?!  hehehe
> 
> Oh! Pressure sensitive glue- as long as your butt is pressing down, you are good... not sure how effective it is for the super eager to dump you horse, tho..


But as long as my butt is pressing down, I usually stay on the horse. It is when my butt goes up in the air or off the the side that I have trouble......


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Celeste said:


> But as long as my butt is pressing down, I usually stay on the horse. It is when my butt goes up in the air or off the the side that I have trouble......


Ahh, yeah, might not do much then! There is a velcro I used to hold a handmade ceramic thing into a shadow box... it was meant to hold brick to brick, I seem to remember... try that! We will NEVER be able to get off our horses then! Shoe horns for butts will be needed!

Thankfully, knock on wood, my horse hasn't caused me to want/need any of these things yet... tho I really gotta work on sticking better during cantering and galloping- galloped for the first time the other day and was all over her back, poor tolerant girl! Realized after that I had her saddle waaaay too loose, lol. I had forgotten to re-tighten it!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Electromagnet in the saddle, and magnetic jodhpurs. Then you can switch on and off your stick-to-saddle-ness. Problem solved


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

minstrel said:


> Electromagnet in the saddle, and magnetic jodhpurs. Then you can switch on and off your stick-to-saddle-ness. Problem solved


Perfect! Best fix so far! Now... to find an electromagnet big enough....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

minstrel said:


> Electromagnet in the saddle, and magnetic jodhpurs. Then you can switch on and off your stick-to-saddle-ness. Problem solved


Excellent idea!!! We would never fall off again! You need to patent this idea and start manufacturing it right away!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you checked your saddle fit and checked for pain. Maybe he needs a chiropractic adjustment?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

